# Общий раздел > Авто, Мото, Вело и другая техника >  Пройти водительскую комиссию!

## Asteriks

*С чего начать? Какие документы нужны? Сколько времени потребуется? Возраст имеет значение? Когда за руль нельзя? Сколько стоит медосмотр для водителя? В общем, как пройти водительскую медкомиссию? Ваши советы начинающим водителям.*

----------


## Asteriks

Знаю, что нужен паспорт, для мужчин - военный билет или приписное свидетельство, 2 фото 3X4, нужна какая-то выписка из доврачебного кабинета о перенесённых заболеваниях, для женщин нужна справка от гинеколога (зачем? странно...). Справки действительны в течение месяца. Ещё нужны справки от психоневролога и нарколога. Я правильно перечисляю?

----------


## Sanych

Я проходил обычную комиссию, типа как и на работе. Только в документах было указано "На водительское удостоверение". Паспорт, военник. Флюрография, анализы, невролог и нарколог были. Хирург ещё, ухо-горло, общие там - давление и т.п. Окулист самый главный врач на этой комисии. Вот там смотрят по полной. На категорию В требования самые простые. Можно и с плохим зрением до разумных пределов конечно, но тогда делают отметку в справке, на права фоткаешся в очках и за рулём должен быть в очках. Для дальтонов то же скидки на В категорию. Главное что бы светофор различал  Стоило где-то тысяч 20 помоему. А пройти по времени зависит от графика работы кабинетов. Флюрография и анализы. Если всё оперативно сделать, у нас можно за 2 дня. На возраст максимальный ограничения наверняка есть, но нам ещё далеко до туда.

----------


## Asteriks

Обычно здоровому водителю справка выдаётся на 5 лет. Ограничения начинаются с 60 лет, допуск не более чем на 2 года. А если водитель управляет общественным транспортом, до 50 лет справка выдаётся на 3 года, потом комиссию нужно проходить каждый год. Ограничений в возрасте для получения справки нет: хоть в 90 обращайся, лишь бы был здоров.
Интересно, а когда справку могут не дать, кто знает? Есть противопоказания?

----------


## Serj_2k

там есть разница с правом работы по найму и без, если што ...

----------


## Asteriks

Знаете ли вы такую фишку, что есть ограничения по росту? Водитель согласно постановлению Минздрава не должен быть ниже 145 см. 
Про беременных женщин. С прошлого года медкомиссию разрешили проходить и беременным женщинам. Это можно сделать до 30 недель если транспорт личный и до 11 недель - профессионалам.

----------


## Asteriks

Оказывается, есть абсолютный противопоказания, при которых за руль нельзя, значит, комиссию не пройдёт человек никак. Это: эпилепсия, некоторые заболевания нервно-мышечной, сердечно-сосудистой системы в стадии декомпенсации, тяжёлые формы инсулинозависимого сахарного диабета, патология сетчатки, значительно ухудшающая зрение, а также отсутствие зрения (ну и формулировка!) или очень низкая его острота.

----------


## HARON

Есть у меня 3 справки с медкомиссии....Одна на 5 лет,вторая на 3 года и третья на 5 лет...
Вот если спросят-какую предьявлять?)))))

----------


## Sanych

Лишь бы срок не истёк

----------

